# Corps Flag retirement.



## gun runner (2 May 2009)

The 774 RCACC has been around for 90+ years,serving the Lake of The Woods area. We are still using the original flag dating to about the mid thirties, needless to say it is showing its age. As a corps we would like to retire this flag, and replace it with a new flag purchased last fall. How do we go about doing this ceremony, as I personally have never retired a flag before.Cato has no reference to any such activities. My wife has volunteered to mount the old flag on linen, then box it into a glass frame. Help!! Ubique


----------



## gwp (3 May 2009)

gun runner said:
			
		

> The 774 RCACC has been around for 90+ years,serving the Lake of The Woods area. We are still using the original flag dating to about the mid thirties, needless to say it is showing its age. As a corps we would like to retire this flag, and replace it with a new flag purchased last fall. How do we go about doing this ceremony, as I personally have never retired a flag before.Cato has no reference to any such activities. My wife has volunteered to mount the old flag on linen, then box it into a glass frame. Help!! Ubique


This may or may not answer.  CATO 12-05 refers. 



> 7. The banners specified in paragraph 2. c, d,
> e, h and i are not replaced when worn beyond
> usable life, but are then deposited, like Colours,
> as memorials to the service which the banner
> commemorates.



There is a ceremony in Section 5 of the Drill Manual to deposit a flag.  Whether it applies to the Corps Flag is not clear.  However, Corps flags have been deposited.


----------



## gun runner (4 May 2009)

Hey, great! Thank-you GWP, this will really mean alot to the corps, and the officers. Again, thanks. Ubique


----------

